# Instalación de GPS Skypatrol en un Automóvil.



## TheKeyboardhero (Dic 12, 2012)

He aquí un Esquema en bloques de la conexión de un dispositivo GPS de la Marca Skypatrol. Espero les sea útil, cualquier duda hacedme saber. Saludos


----------

